# Moving costs



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Whats peoples views on using Law/consultants for moving to Canada?

Clearly using one is much easier as they know what they are doing, but they are not essential and it is possible to do everything on your own.
Id be interesting in hearing from people who have moved from the UK to Canada without the help of a 'firm' and let me know their experiences....

Second question - What are the moving costs?? Here are a few i can think of...
- VISA applications ~ £400 per person
- Removal costs ~£4000
- Medical ~£250 per person
- Law/Consultant firm ~£5000

What else have i missed? Are these costs good estimates?


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

knock off the lawyer and save money you dont need them unless you have a complicated life 
and if they are chargeing 5000 keep away from them should be about $2000 max even then they dont dop a lot for you


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

dont forget your visas are 490 per adult


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ok...i already got the VISA's in my list.

Lawyers....yes you can do it without IF you know what your doing. Unfortunately i dont.
So if someone is willing to educate me, you could save me alot of money. I would buy you a pint of beer in return :0)

Regards
Matt


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

the forms are all straightforward its your history you have to sort out


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Im sure they are straightforward when you know exactly what it is you have to be filling in.
How does one find out what the process is?


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

iceno9 said:


> Im sure they are straightforward when you know exactly what it is you have to be filling in.
> How does one find out what the process is?


Patient Man is right, you know. Filling out the forms isn't complicated as long as you know your history. Okay, it's time consuming and sometimes a bit confusing (remembering where you've lived in the past etc.) but really, there's nothing on those forms that you can't answer yourself. Save yourself that £5000 (which is extortionate by the way). It could go towards buying your new home in Canada (or something equally as important).


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

ok thanks. But still - where do i find exactly what forms need filling in?
Where do i find the process of what needs to be done and when?

Thanks


----------



## BunskiBoo (Jul 10, 2009)

iceno9 said:


> ok thanks. But still - where do i find exactly what forms need filling in?
> Where do i find the process of what needs to be done and when?
> 
> Thanks


The CIC website will have all the information you need. Auld Yin's always a fountain of information too!


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

I used a lawyer.... I came over as an investor, I am glad I employed him. Money well spent. Kept me on my toes, and sorted out some very complicated issues I had. But that was due to using the investor program.

Jeff


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

glad we r going on work visas less security but only $160! im only shipping over small household goods phoned a air freight company today and £248 for 100 kgs and only takes about 5 days to get there rather than 8 weeks shipping!


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

Jennianne said:


> glad we r going on work visas less security but only $160! im only shipping over small household goods phoned a air freight company today and £248 for 100 kgs and only takes about 5 days to get there rather than 8 weeks shipping!


Thats probably a good way to look at it....if you ditch all the furniture and buy new in Canada, you probably save 1000's in costs which you simply re-spend over there. The benefit is you get everything new and faster!

Having said that....i would need to take all my tools, guitars/amps etc. Therefore the 100Kg would quickly run out - and are there space constraints?


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Youjust have to weigh up if ur furniture is worth £4000 as all electrical stuff is a no no in canada so it is just furniture! my hubby had to take over some tools he took it in his case he took a cordless drill and some other bits and pieces but he was told not to take too much as is cheaper to buy out there from other guys who have gone over and from the company he was going too. im sure you can get extra weight if you pay for it. you just need to phone a company and ask x


----------

